# second saxon update



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi All
Well another 10 days have gone by and my gorgous boy is still with me, after getting sick 2 weekends ago you would now never think there was anything wrong with him, hes even smiling again, seems to have more energy when we go walks with sasha, wants treats when sasha has them , everything at the monent is good, have noticed when he walks his back legs look like they are turning in almost making a V shape, but he seems to be managing, so all i can do is take this a day at a time and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just curious, can they inject the tumor with something to shrink it? Not as a cure, but to make him feel better?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is great that he is feeling so well. He sounds like he isnt ready to let go. I love the picture of him and Sasha.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

he is one handsome boy


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

wow he is gorgeous!
glad to hear he's feeling ok and seems himself. may it continue


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

what an adoralbe pair. I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so pleased you're getting extra time with Saxon and that he's perked up


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad things are going well, that is such a gorgeous photo of the two of them.


----------

